# Another basic computer question...



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Last year, we signed up for a new high speed internet provider.

A few days after we had the service installed, I used Google to look at the weather forecast in northern Indiana for a _possible_ camping trip.

Since then, every time I look up something on the internet, whether it is a bank, car dealer, or a store, the search results came back as "find a Dodge dealer near South Bend."

I've only been to South Bend once in my life, and am getting sick of seeing ads and search results for that part of the state.

I am guessing that I would have to delete the cookies, right? Will I lose all of my auto-log ins, and passwords too, if I delete the cookies?

For once, I'd love to type in "pizza deals" and not have it automatically give me all of the "pizza deals in Auburn, Indiana."

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Most likely your IP address was identified as being a South Bend location. That could be where your high speed Internet provider's home office is. Since that time Google has been keeping track of you so they can direct ads that they think might interest you, largely based in your searches. If you search for places to eat, expect ads and search results for places to eat in South Bend.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Yeah, although I don't see ads, sites that try to locate me sometimes put me in Colorado, Nashville, Oak Ridge, and North Georgia depending on their attempts to trace.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Yes Google uses you're IP address to locate where you are.
Many many times I see Local Ads on Youtube. Anywhere from Want ads for Ashly Furniture to in the last few weeks before the election even political ads Both Anti Governor Walker and Pro Governor Scott Walker. LOL


----------



## Shoden (Dec 19, 2012)

You can also manually specify your location in your Google search settings, in order to override their attempt to automatically determine your location. The link below contains instructions on how to do that, and also explains their methods of automatically determining your location, which includes both the IP address assigned by your ISP, and recent locations you've searched for.

https://support.google.com/websearch/answer/179386?p=ws_settings_location&hl=en&rd=1


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Shoden said:


> You can also manually specify your location in your Google search settings, in order to override their attempt to automatically determine your location. The link below contains instructions on how to do that, and also explains their methods of automatically determining your location, which includes both the IP address assigned by your ISP, and recent locations you've searched for.
> 
> https://support.google.com/websearch/answer/179386?p=ws_settings_location&hl=en&rd=1


Yeah right! Like I'm going to make it easy for Google to keep track of me. LOL


----------



## Crisste (Nov 17, 2014)

Ad Block Plus
No Script
Do Not Track Me

Use Firefox and install the above addons and all your problems disappear instantly.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

AdBlock and NoScript are your best friends on the web.


----------



## Alice Kramden (Mar 26, 2008)

Avast! free antivirus can be set to do this, also. It can be set to block all attempts to track you. I use it and AdBlocker Plus and Better Privacy along with Firefox.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I doubt that any ad blocker is capable of keeping Google from tracking your whereabouts and interests. That's particularly true of people who use Google for searching, which I happen to do.


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

I hate the ads too. I research something and then am forced to see the ads for it for weeks/months AFTER I have made my decision and bought the product. I am so over the ads by then. It is such a waste of time like the callbacks from car salesmen.


----------



## Clod Kicker (May 7, 2012)

I use DuckDuckGo for a search engine. It doesn't keep track of searches or where you are located. Along with Firefox, Abine "DoNotTrack" and Ad Blocker (all free) I dont' have those sort of problems any more. You haven't switched from IE to Mozilla FireFox yet? What, you live in a cave? Bwahahahahaha.....


----------

